# Mite counting.



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Is there a manufacturer of the mite sticky boards for migratory pallets where the slider tray can be inserted and removed from the side. 
Or, I can make them by modifying the "old design" that is sold by Mann Lake.
Eneything that i see on-line are using a tray that is on the back side of the hive.

Thank you,
Ernie


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Testers*

Hi Ernie
I make myself inserts from 3/16 slats that I can slide in the front. Covered on top with 1/8 hardware cloth and underneath shelf paper ( sticky side up duh ) The sides are say 18" by 4"-5" wide. Not full size but I just extrapolate from the count. Put them under main brood area. Does that make sense?


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

So there is a rectangle at the end of two long handles. Just stick them in the entrance, handles sticking out ID which colonies and make it easy to remove.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Mite counting*

Thanks Tom!

My problems are:
There is only a 7" gap for the bees to enter the hive and the hive sits on a 3/8" bee way space.
I will try to make up a prototype according to your suggestions.
The recent rains have germinated the fall flora. But, the north east winds will dry out the small plants.
Ernie


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Inserts*

I usually lift up the hive a little to make it easier to insert, plus after the back of the rectangle is past entrance they have ez access to frames. Let me know if you don't have a good pic in your mind. Slats are 3/4" x 3/16' thick x desired dimensions of testing area plus length for handles.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*NE Winds*

I know it's just awful trying to keep bees in SoCal!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Southern California*

Tom,
You are so right!
The sage has been burned off, grass fires, brush fires, houses, low rain fall, and those Argentine ants.
Some bee keepers do not have a clue what the Argentine ants can do to a bee yard.
I am thinking about moving some of my mating nucs into an area up north with at least 20" average precipitation.
How are you doing with your almond contracts?
Ernie


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Hey dude*

Funny you should ask I almost started a thread...hang on tight...bees are being offered at 120&130 but growers are waiting for further reductions...don't know where it will end up...There are going to be and are already mucho bees looking for a home...the party is starting early...coming up to my place for food & fun?


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Argentine ants*

Worse than Varroa no *hit


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Big Stuff*

I like to use words like EXTRAPOLATE because it makes me look smart


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

OK Tom, no using of words you haven't acquired proper licensing for......


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Extrapolate*

Parental corporal discipline usually administered by DAD!


----------

